# Ask me anything about traveling or trekking in Nepal!



## Jungle (Jul 30, 2013)

If you like the mountains and trekking there is no place like Nepal. I've been a number of time for extended periods and used have an apartment over there. Needless to say it is very cheap to live in Nepal with a nice apartment going for $300 a month.






Nepali people are great too, the all speak english and it is very young and vibrant culture.


----------



## Admin (Jul 30, 2013)

How do you even start the process? I'm assuming accessing the country requires permission from China? 

Do you have any more pics?


----------



## Jungle (Jul 30, 2013)

Actually Nepal will issue a visa on arrival for up to 90 days for $100.
Getting there is bit tough, the fastest way is through New Delhi, from there the flight is $200 and takes a couple of hours.
The photo above is from Sarangkot near 





> http://pokhara.net


 If you like mountains and trekking Nepal will blow you mind you need about 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Admin (Jul 31, 2013)

So you just get to the border and they issue the visa?


----------



## mudmixer (Jul 31, 2013)

I have been to Nepal without a visa. - Our plane destined for Delhi, India had a problem and we set down quickly at Kathmandu. We spent 4 hours under the wing in lawn chairs waiting for parts and a repair. The airport the does accept some limited international flights and can handle a 330 Airbus if necessary.

There is a site (http://www.nepalembassyusa.org/visa.php) that gives information on obtaining a visa if you have a U.S. passport that will not expire until more than 6 months after arrival. It can be obtained by mail with a check (not personal obviously). The site provides visa information.

An alternate is to Google Nepal visa to get other information.
The government has undergone some changes is the last few years after becoming a Republic, so get current information rather than relying on experiences. I think there is an office in NY somewhere.

Not all of Nepal is like Kathmandu, which is a large city and local transportation beyond there is highly variable, slow and unpredictable.

Dick


----------



## Jungle (Jul 31, 2013)

The catch is you need a visa for India that takes a couple of weeks to get, so you can go via Bangkok that also offers visa on arrival. But it will take way longer, maybe better if your flying from LA. Bangkok is bit kinder than Delhi, so.
Here's the visa prices, you need 2 photos,


----------



## mudmixer (Jul 31, 2013)

Junker has good information that refers to when Nepal became republic.

If want to worry/plan well ahead, contact the airline if you are flying in and they can guarantee a good source of choices. Obviously, some early planning and going through a consulate or embassy is the safest way to remove advance fears. 

All of the airlines flying into Nepal will have a means to get a visa ahead of time and avoid problems if you arrive late or if it happens to be a local holiday. Local or government holidays can be a real obstruction for delays in every country.

There are several international airlines that service the short strip there and an arrival from Bangkok should not be a problem, just as if you are on Air India. - Before my temporary KLM short term detention outside of passport control at the airport, a visa was not needed. I arrived a year later by road from India and did not need a visa (borders are quite loose everywhere, especially for some types). When I got to a hotel in Kathmandu, they arranged for a visa upon registration at the normal cost with no problem.

It costs a little more to do things in advance and provide for all eventualities, but that is not always possible. If you have some good identification and last minute problem can be more inconvenient and costly.

Dick


----------



## Frank0 (Aug 4, 2013)

Perhaps you could give a brief description of any notable peaks you've been close to? I would love to see some of the 8k mountains from base camp and interview the climbers on their impending climbs. "So do you think you will get it in the Khumbu ice fall by a giant serac? Perhaps you feel you may fall off the mountain on decent and plunge 4,000 feet to the bottom of the other side in China?"


----------



## Admin (Aug 5, 2013)

I would like to see more pics too.


----------



## Jungle (Aug 6, 2013)

If you get a chance go to the Manag Valley in Annapuranas, it is 3200m then continue over the pass 5500m if you dare.


----------



## mudmixer (Aug 6, 2013)

Keep the information and pictures coming.

I love India and surrounding areas along with the honesty and morality of the people in the area.

Dick


----------



## Admin (Aug 7, 2013)

mudmixer said:


> Keep the information and pictures coming.
> 
> I love India and surrounding areas along with the honesty and morality of the people in the area.
> 
> Dick



I do too. I really want to visit.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 7, 2013)

I like Indian food, thats about as close as I'll ever get...


----------



## Jungle (Aug 7, 2013)

Ya it is great there because of the people are really friendly and speak English. I been to India and Nepal many many time never been robbed for example. Some people will cheat you, etc. But at least you can leave your thing in the guesthouse and they will still be there when you come back.
It is sort of like going back in time 30 years, cities like Mumbai, Calcutta, Delhi and Kathmandu. Things move on much slower pace. Have a nice nepali fish diner and enjoy some entertainment by the lake,


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AglegmA8GEs







Sept to December is a good time to visits either India or Nepal, also great for trekking in Manali, Ladak or Annapuranas.


----------



## Admin (Aug 9, 2013)

I had a friend from India that talked about it occasionally. To hear him tell it he hated it and it was awful, but it still seemed great to me.


----------



## TrevorS (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm going to Nepal in February, so I may pick your brain a bit closer to when I take off!


----------



## WindowsonWashington (Aug 20, 2013)

Take a ton of pictures.


----------



## Admin (Aug 21, 2013)

TrevorS said:


> I'm going to Nepal in February, so I may pick your brain a bit closer to when I take off!



Are all your travel arrangements made?


----------



## Jungle (Aug 21, 2013)

February is a cold month, probably the coldest. You will need serious cold weather gear if you are going trekking, you can get in Kathmandu or pokhara. Not for the faith of heart, trekking teahouses are not heated much. Up side is few tourists. October is considered the best month, then November, December, May, June. Teahouses can be filled to the brim with groups in October, sleep on the dinning room table.


----------

